
PAWS – Perl SDK for AWS - vgy7ujm
https://www.capside.com/labs/paws-perl-sdk-for-aws/
======
vgy7ujm
Links to github and metacpan:

[https://github.com/pplu/aws-sdk-perl](https://github.com/pplu/aws-sdk-perl)

[https://metacpan.org/pod/Paws](https://metacpan.org/pod/Paws)

------
vgy7ujm
It would be interesting to know if Paws is now considered production quality.
It has been under development for quite some time with the "beta quality"
disclaimer.

~~~
rurban
Still beta he says

